# Turtle and tortoise pics from Toronto zoo's



## JohnathanO (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a few turtle and tortoise pics from the Toronto Zoo and Reptilia (reptile zoo)

A Sulcata at Reptilia






Red Foot at Reptilia





Fly River Turtle 





Painted Turtles I believe (???)





Common Snapping Turtle (Chelydra Serpentina)





I'm not sure if I'm correct on this one, maybe someone can help me out but I believe it is a Home's Hingeback Tortoise 





Chinese Soft Shell 





Burmese Star Tortoise 





Black-Breasted Leaf Turtle


----------



## laura808 (Nov 15, 2010)

very cool that zoo has some cool torts!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Nov 16, 2010)

Great pics!I do believe that is a chinese box turtle,not a homes hb.Great pics though!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angi (Nov 16, 2010)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Isa (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice pics  I love the Snapping turtle pic, so adorable!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnathanO said:


> 775q.jpg[/img]
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm correct on this one, maybe someone can help me out but I believe it is a Home's Hingeback Tortoise



That is a Flat-tailed Tortoise from Madagascar.
Pyxis Plaunicada.
One of the rarest tortoises in the world.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 16, 2010)

Really? Wow, thats good to know.

I'm going back to the zoo on Friday, maybe I can get some more pics.


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 17, 2010)

thats so awesome, my college teacher for my animal management class use to work up there. i think he was some big wig possibly up at the toronto zoo


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Great pix, thanks so much!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

The chinese soft shell is very cool looking! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, These are old pics but I'll be going to the zoo on Friday so I'll try to get some better pics of the tortoises and turtles


----------



## terryo (Nov 17, 2010)

Great pictures. The Black-Breasted Leaf Turtle is my favorite of all the turtles. Now all I need is $500.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL, Terry, mine is the Fly River. Now I just need $1500 and a 1,000 gallon aquarium...

Wanna bet who gets their favorite first, lol? Darn you...


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 17, 2010)

@Terryo- the black breasteds are so cute, every time I go there they are out and about. They have such innocent faces lol 

@kyryah- I love the Fly River turtles, I keep seeing them for sale around me for around $700, It's so tempting but I just can't provide the proper housing for one. If I could that would be the first turtle on my wish list.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

I could, if I had a big enough house... The tank actually is the easy part. But that is a project for a few more years on down the road. Then we are going to have to talk about you finding me one for $700....


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 17, 2010)

HaHa no problem, as long as you don't mind coming to Canada to get it. lol


----------

